# Die Eiskönigin 2: Disney-Sequel dominiert die Kinocharts



## yaviellorien (3. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Eiskönigin 2: Disney-Sequel dominiert die Kinocharts* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die Eiskönigin 2: Disney-Sequel dominiert die Kinocharts*


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2019)

Spätestens nach Weihnachten, wenn die Kiddies (insbesondere die Mädels) ihre Geschenke bekommen haben, sehe ich den Hort voller Elsas und Annas.  Ich freu mich nicht gerade drauf.


----------



## michinebel (3. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Spätestens nach Weihnachten, wenn die Kiddies (insbesondere die Mädels) ihre Geschenke bekommen haben, sehe ich den Hort voller Elsas und Annas.  Ich freu mich nicht gerade drauf.



Vergiss nicht das der neue Star Wars auch noch kommt, rat mal als was die Jungs dann kommen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2019)

michinebel schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht das der neue Star Wars auch noch kommt, rat mal als was die Jungs dann kommen.


Auch darauf freue ich mich herzlichst wenig. Da die Kinder auch gern das Gespräch suchen, muss ich mich quasi zwangsläufig aber mit beidem beschäftigen.


----------



## michinebel (3. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch darauf freue ich mich herzlichst wenig. Da die Kinder auch gern das Gespräch suchen, muss ich mich quasi zwangsläufig aber mit beidem beschäftigen.



Glaub ich dir, ich kenn die Storys von nem Arbeitskollegen der Kinder im Grundschulalter hat, zu Fasching nur Eiskönigin und Star Wars.


----------



## Gemar (4. Dezember 2019)

Manche Dinge muss man wohl nicht verstehen.


----------

